# teaser buck



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

I am looking at adding a teaser buck to my doe herd ... I have heard of folks using wethers, pygmy goats that have a vasectomy etc ... I have tried our wether, but, mixed results ... thoughts?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know they did vasectomies on goats. I would worry that it might not have worked. I have a wether in with most of my girls, one in particular is pretty good at alerting me someone is in season. That one came here when he was 6 months old to keep company with a pygmy buck. He is also a pretty good baby sitter. He has managed to make himself useful enough to avoid the butcher. He must be around 5 now, so I guess he gets to stay.

I suspect a wether who was raised with your does might be less good at this than one who is brought in later. At least it seems that way from what has happened here.

Jan


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I have 2 wethers that alert me immediately at the sign of heat... it's very helpful!
They were just regular old castration wethers. I waited 5 months to castrate,don't knowif that helps make them moe mature in heat detection.

I guess it depends on how much of an issue you are having detecting heat and how important it is to get them bred timely.
I think when I didn't have a buck here, and I was taking them out for stud service. It was really important to detect the date since I was paying for service and paying for them to stay at anothe farm.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

maybe that is the issue ... this wether was raised with our girls, so, perhaps that is why he is in-effective


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If you have a good relationship with your vet you can get injections of testosterone for your wether. It will make him act more like a buck. Cant remember wheter they need to be repeated weekly or monthly but you just use it around the time you need them to breed.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmm, I will have to check out the testosterone ... it isn't a huge issue, but, I like the teaser buck mainly so I can tell which girls aren't bred ... we have them all covered now, but, it is hard to tell if it took and I hate to wait 5 months


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have made arrangements with my vet to make me a teaser buck next year. I want one to bring the girls into season since first heats are usually not as productive as later heats. I have read that a teaser can increase average little size. 

Dr. Sparks at Goat Hill Kikos will send your vet info how to perform the procedure if you have a vet willing to learn.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

what all is involved in the procedure? what type of goat will you use?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

jodief100 said:


> I have made arrangements with my vet to make me a teaser buck next year. I want one to bring the girls into season since first heats are usually not as productive as later heats. I have read that a teaser can increase average little size.
> Dr. Sparks at Goat Hill Kikos will send your vet info how to perform the procedure if you have a vet willing to learn.


I think that would be ideal. No worry of accidents and all the benefits of easy heat detection. If you put a marker harness on him, he would mark them for you. (If you didn't have much time to observe.)


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

carabelli said:


> what all is involved in the procedure? what type of goat will you use?


The vet says it looks easy, knock the goat out and snip the vas defrens. I spoke with Dr Psarks last month at a confrence and he said he is happy to coach any vet through the process that wants to. He has done dozens of bucks.

I will keep back one of my smaller, more parasite resistant buck kids this year, probably one of my percentage kikos. I want an easy keeper who isn't a grian hog (Boer).


----------

